
Ask HN: Are there any languages that implemented all the best features? - wiineeth
There are many different bad designs in programming languages. i was wondering which language has implemented most the best programming language features from different languages.
======
082349872349872
Oz attempts to be multiparadigm; I liked their taxonomy but haven't tried the
language itself.

(still waiting for "ADD ONE TO COBOL GIVING COBOL", myself)

------
rurban
perl6 is such a eierlegendewollmilchsau. oops, now called raku

~~~
lizmat
For the German colloquialism challenged (adapted from a GT translation):

An egg-laying wool milk sow is a colloquial expression that describes
something (a thing, person or problem solution) that "only has advantages,
satisfies all needs, meets all requirements"

~~~
rurban
This is an image of this animal
[http://bleaklow.com/images/2003/p6_cover.gif](http://bleaklow.com/images/2003/p6_cover.gif)

I also have a similar pic for pony, which is actually performant, and not
designed by committee.

